# ath0 can't connect wireless AP after upgrade to 8.1-RELEASE



## alelab (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

Since the upgrade of my PC from 8.0-Release to 8.1-Release, my ath0 card won't connect to my AP (FAI box).
The network card is : Netgear WG311T PCI wireless card

Here my files from my PC

# dmesg
	
	



```
Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 26 08:37:03 CEST 2010
    root@jukebox.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel Pentium III (598.06-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x683  Family = 6  Model = 8  Stepping = 3
  Features=0x383f9ff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE>
real memory  = 537395200 (512 MB)
avail memory = 508928000 (485 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <COMPAQ CPQB13A> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 1fe00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0xf808-0xf80b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0x44000000-0x47ffffff,0x40500000-0x4057ffff irq 11 at device 1.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel 82810E (i810E GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
fxp0: <Intel 82559 Pro/100 Ethernet> port 0x1000-0x103f mem 0x40200000-0x40200fff,0x40000000-0x400fffff irq 11 at device 2.0 on pci1
miibus0: <MII bus> on fxp0
inphy0: <i82555 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
inphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
fxp0: Ethernet address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
fxp0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: <Atheros 5212> mem 0x40100000-0x4010ffff irq 11 at device 8.0 on pci1
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: AR2413 mac 7.9 RF2413 phy 4.5
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH UDMA66 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x2460-0x246f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <Intel 82801AA (ICH) USB controller> port 0x2440-0x245f irq 11 at device 31.2 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus0: <Intel 82801AA (ICH) USB controller> on uhci0
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 31.5 (no driver attached)
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77d irq 7 drq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/13 bytes threshold
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
uart1: [FILTER]
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xc8000-0xc97ff,0xe0000-0xeffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 598063378 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ad0: 76319MB <WDC WD800AB-22CBA1 04.07B04> at ata0-master UDMA66
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
acd0: CDROM <CD-224E/9.0B> at ata1-master PIO4
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
wlan0: Ethernet address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
oss_ich0: [ITHREAD]
oss_ich0: <Intel ICH (2415)> port 0x2000-0x20ff,0x2400-0x243f irq 11 at device 31.5 on pci0
fxp0: link state changed to DOWN
fxp0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: Ethernet address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
wlan0: link state changed to UP
```

# ee /etc/rc.conf
	
	



```
hostname="jukebox.local"
ifconfig_fxp0="DHCP"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
keymap="fr.iso.acc"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-r"
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
rpc_statd_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
openntpd_enable="YES"
openntpd_flags="-s -v"
background_fsck="NO"
fsck_y_enable="YES"
musicpd_enable="YES"
oss_enable="YES"
mpdas_enable="YES"
bsdstats_enable="YES"
```

# ee /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
	
	



```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
network={
  ssid="My_SSID"
  proto=WPA
  psk="My_KEY"
         }
```

# ifconfig
	
	



```
fxp0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=2009<RXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC>
    ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
    inet 192.168.100.15 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.100.255
    media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
    status: active
ath0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
    ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
    status: associated
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
    inet 192.168.100.16 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.100.255
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/54Mbps mode 11g
    status: associated
    ssid MY_SSID channel 6 (2437 MHz 11g) bssid xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
    country US ecm authmode WPA privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF
    AES-CCM 2:128-bit txpower 21.5 bmiss 7 scanvalid 450 bgscan
    bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5 protmode CTS
    wme burst roaming MANUAL
```

# dhclient wlan0
	
	



```
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17
No DHCPOFFERS received.
Trying recorded lease 192.168.100.16
bound: renewal in 306256 seconds.
```

The system use a recorded lease that I can ping from the same machine, but I can't but ping http://www.google.com for example. And others PC on the network can't reach this machine. Furthermore my wired network card (fxp0) hasn't got problem.
The strange thing is I can connect the AP from my laptop that use wpi network driver (wireless) and the same /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 27, 2010)

Change the ifconfig line to

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```

Some wireless cards take a long time to connect.


----------



## alelab (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for your tip WBLOCK 

Yesterday, I have done more tests. I have upgraded my system to 8-1-STABLE : nothing changed.
I have deleted my static lease on the DHCP server on my FAI box. Furthermore I have reset the firmware of this FAI box.
And surprise , I can obtain a lease from the DHCP server.
Then I tried to setup another static lease on the DHCP server, but I have got problem again. 

I have found that I was not the only one to have problem with ath(4) and DHCP : http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2010-July/058059.html
OK, I not using fake MAC/BSSID, but I got same symptoms.
When I turn on the PC, the system use a recorded lease (192.168.100.16 in my case), but if I do 
	
	



```
# dhclient wlan0
```
the system doesn't use a recorded lease but 0.0.0.0 or no IP adress.


----------



## alelab (Jul 30, 2010)

I set my wlan card with static IP and the problem has gone.
The problem can be considered as partially resolved because it persists in DHCP configuration.


----------



## fanbass (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello!
Is available:
- OS - FreeBSD 8.1
- The network adapter - Atheros AR9285
- Kernel - GENERIC

Adjustment was carried out according to HandBoock_en
1. According to a conclusion dmesg wi-fi the adapter define by system as ath0
2. # ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0
3. # ifconfig wlan0:

```
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ether 78:e4:00:4d:ef:d6
   media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
   status: no carrier
   ssid "" channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g)
   regdomain 101 indoor ecm authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 20 bmiss 7
   scanvalid 60 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7
   roam:rate 5 protmode CTS wme burst bintval 0
```
4. # ifconfig wlan0 up scan
The list of accessible points of access does not appear. In Window 7 at scanning of a point of access is.
What I make not so?


----------



## fanbass (Aug 4, 2010)

All thanks for the help!
The problem dares:

```
#ifconfig wlan0 list scan
```


----------



## fanbass (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi!
How to translate wi-fi in a monitor mode?


----------

